# Relief is a natural component of grief



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.veterinarypracticenews.com/ve...t-of-grief.aspx

Written by a vet to help other vets help clients, it will help any of us feeling the guilt that may come at the end.


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

Hmmm.

If I had taken Bear out of area to a specialist, and had an endless pocketbook. Would me have doing that, improved his life or just dragged on his suffering? Who knows. And if so, for how long? He was 12. My thoughts were he would not improve. I believe he had a wonderful life and he was done.

What I do know, is that on his last day with me, he was in pain. I saw it. His behavior had changed. He was uncomfortable and didn't know what to do. That hurt my heart. That is when I made the decision. 

So for me, there was a sense of relief. His pain and suffering was over. I had no guilt. Just sadness.

It may be an even more difficult decision to make, for someone who is not so sure, or has to make decisions concerning a younger dog. Their relief may be harder to come by. 

Kathy


----------

